# Sonnenbarsch



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Juni 2007)

Da wir von den Experten hier, nach dem Einstellen unserer Fotos, erfahren mussten, dass wir nur Goldfische im Teich haben  , könnte der Platz bald zu eng werden.

Nun haben wir eben eine ganze Weile im Forum gestöbert und sind zur "Geburtenkontrolle" auf den Sonnenbarsch gestossen. Leider haben wir gelesen, dass die bunten Exemplare wenig teichtauglich zu sein scheinen (Überwinterung im Aquarium wird empfohlen) .... aber die, die es auch etwas kälter mögen, gefallen uns auch sehr gut.

Nun, wie könne es anders sein, unsere Fragen (falls diese hier schon mal behandelt wurden, bitte nicht schimpfen    , wir haben es dann wohl überlesen, sorry .... ein link reicht als Antwort):

_Unsere Goldies werden nicht gefüttert. Kann auch ein Sonnenbarsch im Teich überleben ohne gefüttert zu werden?
Lasst Ihr sie  Sonnenbarsche im Winter im Teich und falls ja, reicht unsere Teichtiefe von 90 - 100 cm dafür aus?
Welche Gattungen/Arten kann man wirklich ganzjährig im Teich belassen?_

Sollte es noch etwas Wissenwertes geben, was wir nicht gefragt haben: Für Tipps sind wir sehr dankbar.


----------



## Findling (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Ludwig,

wenn Ihr Eure Goldfische nicht füttert, braucht Ihr m.M.n. auch keine Angst vor "Überbevölkerung" zu haben, da die Menge der vorhandenen Nahrung die Anzahl der Fische begrenzen wird. Goldfische sind wie die meisten anderen Fische auch nicht wählerisch in ihren Fressgewohnheiten und verschmähen auch den eigenen Nachwuchs nicht. Dadurch wird sich der Fischbesatz in Eurem Teich von selbst einpendeln, auch ohne dass Ihr einen zusätzlichen "Räuber" einbringen müsst.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Moin,

so wie Manfred schreibt, sollte es eigentlich sein.... nur wenn der Teich "unübersichtlich" ist, sodass sich die kleinen gut verstecken können, sind sie schnell zu groß für die Eltern.
Die Reduktion erfolgt dann irgendwann über kranke Tiere (die schwächeren erwischt es zuerst).
Ich habe im ersten Jahr (August 2003 bis 2004) gefüttert... danach gab es nix mehr. Trotzdem haben sich die Goldfische immer wieder stark vermehrt - ich habe die letzten beiden Jahre an die 250-300 Exemplare meines Teiches verwiesen - trotz Sonnenbarsch!

Mein Teich ist auch nicht besonders tief (ähnlich dem von Ludwig) und liegt im kalten Osten des Landes.
Bisher haben die Fische auch den vorletzten, kalten Winter überstanden. 
Ich denke, Hauptsache die tiefe Stelle ist groß genug, damit es dort nicht zu eng wird.
Ein Sprudelstein um eine kleine Stelle eisfrei zu halten, schadet auch nicht, sollte aber nicht direkt über der tiefsten Stelle hängen und dann auch nur 20-30cm tief, damit das Wasser nicht dauernd durchmischt wird und dabei immer mehr auskühlt.
Die letzten beiden Winter hatte ich selbst das vergessen und es ging trotzdem alles gut.


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi Ludwig,

am geeignetsten ist der "__ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch" (Lepomis gibbosus)

einen Nachteil kann es aber geben, __ Sonnenbarsche vermehren sich ebenfalls sehr stark,
evtl. nur ein Männchen einsetzen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo.

Tja, das mit den Sonnenbarschen ist so ne Sache.

Früher wo ich etliche Jahre noch Goldfische hatte, hatte ich auch __ Sonnenbarsche (L. gibbosus) im Teich. Damals hatte ich keinen Nachwuchs, weder von den Goldfischen, noch von den Sonnenbarschen.


In diesem Jahr habe ich in dem einen Teich nur Grüne Sonnenbarsche (L. cyanellus) und andere Fische (Rotfedern, Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge ....)

Ich dachte mir eigentlich das kein Nachwuchs überlebt, da vor allem die Grünen Sonnenbarsche sehr gefräßig sind. Aber letzte Woche entdeckte ich zwischen den Seerosenblättern einen Schwarm Jungfische, vermutlich Bitterlinge.

Da kann man mal sehen. Das eine Jahr ist der Teich jungfischfrei und das andere Jahr interessieren die sich scheinbar überhaupt nicht für die Jungfische.

Mal sehen ob sie doch noch gefressen werden. Vielleicht sind 1 cm große Jungfische die Mühe nicht wert und die Warten bis sie größer sind. Grüne Sonnenbarsche haben es ja auch drauf einen Fisch zu fressen der fast so lang ist wie sie.


Du kannst es also versuchen aber ob es wirklich hin haut bleibt abzuwarten. Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, die normalen Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis gibbosus) fressen meist nur die kleinen Jungfische. Also alles was das erste Jahr überlebt hat, wird auch nicht mehr gefressen.
Der normale Sonnenbarsch kann übrigens problemlos im Teich überwintert werden. Bei anderen Arten, die sowieso sehr schwer zu bekommen sind, wäre ich da vorsichtiger.


----------



## zaphod (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo, 

in meinem Teich habe ich (wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt) 
vor kurzem ebenso (den bisher zweiten) Nachwuchs entdeckt. 
Gesehen habe ich inzwischen mehrere Schwärme mit Größen 
von ca. 3 - 7 mm, die sich wohl größtenteils in den von Annett 
als unübersichtlich bezeichneten Stellen aufhalten. 
Mir wurde ja auch schon empfohlen, einen Sonnenbarsch einzusetzen, 
habe dann ein wenig zu diesem Fisch recherchiert. 

Einen einzelnen __ Barsch möchte ich aber nicht einsetzen - auf einigen Seiten 
habe ich von Barschen als Einzelgängern (im Alter?), auf mehreren anderen 
Seiten als Schwarmfisch (zumindest in der Jugend?) gelesen - was jetzt 
stimmt, weiß ich nicht. 
Aber wenn ich Goldfischen, Orfen usw. nicht zumuten will, alleine zu 
"verkümmern", warum dann einem Barsch? 

Setzt man mehrere __ Barsche ein, hat man - wie Jochen ja schon schreibt - ggf. 
bald ein Problem mit zuviel Barschen - was macht man dann mit denen, 
wieder einen neuern Fressfeind einsetzen? Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass 
man deren Laich recht einfach erkennen, abfischen und entsorgen kann, 
vielleicht bekommt man ja alles raus, vielleicht auch nicht. 

Genauso gut könnte man ja auch einfach die __ Goldfisch-Jungen abfischen und 
entsorgen, darin besteht dann auch kein Unterschied - was ich natürlich auch nicht will. 

Zudem können die Barsche die Goldfische ja auch nur bis zu einer gewissen 
Größe verschlingen. Und wenn die erwachsenen Goldfische nicht allen Nachwuchs 
aus den Verstecken treiben und futtern können, warum kann das dann ein Barsch? 

Weiterhin habe ich von so manch anderen Teichen mit Sonnenbarschbesatz gelesen, 
dass da kaum noch __ Libellen, __ Molche oder sonst was drin Überlebenschancen haben soll. 
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, inwieweit meines Goldies bereits den Bestand an 
Libellenlarven und anderer Teichbewohner dezimieren - dieses und letztes Jahr aber 
waren unzählige Libellen am Teich, was ich auch gerne die nächsten Jahre so hätte.

Inwieweit sich das, was ich gelesen habe, mit der Praxis deckt - keine Ahnung, 
aber derzeit bin ich fast sicher, dass ich keinen Barsch in den Teich setzen möchte - 
was natürlich in keiner Weise das Problem mit dem Überbesatz löst...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi Klaas.

Das mit den __ Libellen (-larven) kann ich (zu mindest dieses Jahr) nicht bestätigen.

Ich habe diese Woche einen Fadenalgenbatzen aus dem Teich geholt und da wimmelte es von Libellenlarven.


Die Kaulquappen von den Grasfröschen waren aber in kurzer Zeit verschwunden. __ Molche habe ich noch nie in meinem Teich gehabt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Lieben Dank an Euch für die Tipps .... nun wissen wir, dass wir null bis einen kleinen Schwarm __ Sonnenbarsche in den Teich einsetzen     ​
Nun aber ernsthaft: Eure Tipps zeigen, dass die Meinungen ob des für und wider der __ Barsche weit auseinander gehen. Und es bliebe noch die Frage, ob die Barsche von uns Futter brauchen, wenn der gesamte Fischnachwuchs und die Kaulquappen aufgefressen sind. Das wollen wir auf keinen Fall, in unserem Teich wird nicht gefüttert !!!

Mit den Sonnenbarschen werden wir wohl erst mal abwarten (immer das Beste, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann  ) und schauen, ob die Futtermenge wirklich den Nachwuchs beschränkt und wie viele Fischlis im nächsten Frühjahr bei uns im Garten wohnen.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank  für die vielen, schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten. Das genau das, was uns hier in diesem Forum gefällt:
schnell, kompetent, ausführlich (das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden  )


----------



## B ausm westen (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Also wenn du __ Sonnenbarsche haben willst dann dann mindestens 3 weil wie ich gemerkt hab auschließlich zusammen schwimmen gruss >Björn


----------



## Enrico (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo,
also ich habe zunächst nur einen Sonnenbarsch eigesetzt. Der soll der Überbevölkerung an Goldfischen entgegenwirken und ich glaube es wirkt schon Über einen oder mehrere kann man sich streiten, aber bei mehreren hätte ich dann doch das nächste Problem oder?


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Moin,

sehr gut möglich.... 
Ich hab auch nur einen drinne - zufällig ein Männchen. Da muss man sich wegen Laichverhärtung etc. keine Gedanken machen.
Allerdings hat der kleine Mistkerl mich letztens unverhofft angefallen. 
Man, war ich erschrocken, als da irgendwas an meinem Finger schnappte. Hab ihn danach gesehen - wahrs. hatte er dort sein Nest. 
Aber das __ Hechtkraut war schon am vergammeln und mußte raus. Muss er halt neu bauen, falls dem so war. 
Hat ja Zeit genug dafür, so ohne Frau. :


----------

